# Do you check out every building you enter?



## Yikes (Nov 5, 2015)

My brain can't shut off even when I am off-hours.  Every building I enter, I immediately check out the exit system, lateral resistance systems, emergency lighting, fire protection, the accessibility features.  Walking through a large building, I will randomly remark asides to my wife, "seismic joint... that's a won-door... the display is blocking the cross-aisle... this walk is too steep to be without handrails... we'd never get away with this in California", etc.

Are you able to turn off the evaluation part of your brain when it is not your jurisdiction / business?  Or do you you just run through it anyway, then set it aside to enjoy the rest of your time?


----------



## mark handler (Nov 5, 2015)

Yes I do, the blinders don't always work.


----------



## north star (Nov 5, 2015)

*@ ~ @ ~ @*

Yikes,

I do not have "The Code Bug" ingrained to the extent that you do,

but having it, ...IMO, is a very good thing..........Similar to the

mentality that the law enforcement & fire communities have.

It's critical awareness training that is needed, and appreciated by

some [ i.e. - especially the ones who have & use it  ].

If \ when SHTF, ...some may want to be ahead of the culling

of the herd.

Our esteemed, dress wearing, Forum colleague [ the Brentster ]

 posted a link on here a few months back about The   .D.A. Mindset.

See this link for The   .D.A. Loop:



*http://www.artofmanliness.com/2014/09/15/ooda-loop/*

Now, ...would you rather be a victim & a statistic, or continuing right

along with your own lifestyle ?      :mrgreen:

*@ ~ @ ~ @*


----------



## steveray (Nov 5, 2015)

It's not just a job...It's a lifestyle....


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Nov 5, 2015)

The one that bothers me the most is when entering a building and you pull on the double door and only one side is open, that just chaps me! Other than that I look for the EXIT signs and the best we outta this dump!


----------



## cda (Nov 5, 2015)

Yep guilty

and if in another ahj, sometimes will drop a quarter, uh email, to the ahj  that there is a problem


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Nov 5, 2015)

steveray said:
			
		

> It's not just a job...It's a lifestyle....


Steverays previous job must have been in advertising!


----------



## fatboy (Nov 5, 2015)

Yup, make the same comments to my wife and friends, drives them nuts, especially when I point out the exit we would use, rather than the main entry where the rest of the herd will return to.....


----------



## JBI (Nov 5, 2015)

My ex wouldn't look at me the first 5 to 10 minutes in any unfamiliar building because she knew what I was doing...  

My children were taught from an early age to look for exits, not just the closest one but the 2 closest at minimum. They were also taught to see which way the crowd went before choosing their path so as not to get crushed in a stampede...

It's a disease, but it's the only known disease that will SAVE your life...


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Nov 5, 2015)

You are nuts.

Brent.


----------



## FM William Burns (Nov 5, 2015)

Situational awareness is a must these days so one and others don't become a statistic.


----------



## Yikes (Nov 5, 2015)

Of course, here's the ultimate in situational awareness:

https://youtu.be/IjrWOZby8s8


----------



## steveray (Nov 5, 2015)

I actually just use The Force.


----------



## jdfruit (Nov 5, 2015)

My wife calls it an "affliction", my relatives tell me to not comment when we go in somewhere new, my nephews ask me where the restrooms are even though we have never been in the building before, the ice machine in fast food drink dispensers spit cubes when I walk by.

I memorize what I find well enough to write corrections when I exit the building. The really bad ones I tell to the local fire marshals.

My wife wants me to get "professional help" now that I am retired and if I don't she will "take appropriate measures" (don't mess with a teacher)


----------



## ICE (Nov 5, 2015)

Try buying a house.


----------



## JBI (Nov 6, 2015)

jdfruit said:
			
		

> My wife calls it an "affliction", my relatives tell me to not comment when we go in somewhere new, my nephews ask me where the restrooms are even though we have never been in the building before, the ice machine in fast food drink dispensers spit cubes when I walk by.I memorize what I find well enough to write corrections when I exit the building. The really bad ones I tell to the local fire marshals.
> 
> My wife wants me to get "professional help" now that I am retired and if I don't she will "take appropriate measures" (don't mess with a teacher)


What's up with the ice machines???


----------



## steveray (Nov 6, 2015)

ICE said:
			
		

> Try buying a house.


Walked into plenty of $500K C of O's that I wouldn't give you $200K for....Not that I could afford them anyway...Spot the tape joints from across the room and want to throw up in my mouth a little.


----------



## north star (Nov 6, 2015)

*+ > + > +*



> " What's up with the ice machines???    "


It could be that the Ice Machine is "booing, hissing & spittingout ice cubes" at a very bad man walking by.........Danged mean

`ol Codes Man !  :grin:



*< = < = <*


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Nov 6, 2015)

Does anyone here on their own time ventures outside of their jurisdiction and writes up violations?


----------



## Yikes (Nov 6, 2015)

steveray said:
			
		

> Walked into plenty of $500K C of O's that I wouldn't give you $200K for....Not that I could afford them anyway...Spot the tape joints from across the room and want to throw up in my mouth a little.


Funny, I have a friend who is a building official in an upscale LA suburb, and he says the quality of construction on the higher-end homes is inversely proportional to the sales price.  They spend all their money of stone finishes throughout, fancy spas and upscale kitchen appliances, all of which hide substandard construction tolerances, missing nails, etc.  The more affordable homes have less trim and frou-frou, and for some reason, the framers seem to take more care.  Not sure why.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Nov 6, 2015)

Francis Vineyard said:
			
		

> Does anyone here on their own time ventures outside of their jurisdiction and writes up violations?


I took my daughter and her friends to an outside concert and it began to rain so they moved to an inside theater. All the kids ran down and got as close to the stage as they could. Then I notices an usher roping the aisle off and tying it from seat to seat to prevent others from getting closer to the stage and standing in the aisle. That's when I said "You can't block this aisle in case there's a fire!

Ten minutes later the ropes where being removed from all the aisle. Only time I stuck my noise in some body else's jurisdiction to date. No write up!


----------



## cda (Nov 6, 2015)

Francis Vineyard said:
			
		

> Does anyone here on their own time ventures outside of their jurisdiction and writes up violations?


Only if visiting


----------



## ICE (Nov 6, 2015)

Francis Vineyard said:
			
		

> Does anyone here on their own time ventures outside of their jurisdiction and writes up violations?


A friend that builds and remodels box stores will ask me to inspect the work when I am in town.  Another friend owns a scad of fast food joints and when he builds a new one I do courtesy inspections after the AHJ has done their inspection.

A few people have asked me to look at houses prior to making an offer but I don't like doing that because I almost always kill the deal.

This one's a doozy.


----------



## Frank (Nov 8, 2015)

Drives my wife crazy we attended a wedding last night at a farm wedding venue, barn style assembly building--code exempt in VA, my comments got me fussed at


----------



## jdfruit (Nov 10, 2015)

north star said:
			
		

> *+ > + > +*It could be that the Ice Machine is "booing, hissing & spitting
> 
> out ice cubes" at a very bad man walking by.........Danged mean
> 
> ...


For you "youngsters"; look up the "Fonz"


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Nov 10, 2015)

Haven't been back since they took care of this



To: 4justice@xxxxx.net

Subject: Chili's 

Mr. Vineyard, 

I wanted to reach out to you and thank you for the feedback on our Alexandria location. I am the area director for Chili's in Northern Virginia. I was at the restaurant this morning and me and the team were able to move those parking stops back to there appropriate locations. If I can be of any further assistance please feel free to reach out to me via email.

Bl

@lutherlibby







Now my next location up north to resolve


----------



## BSSTG (Nov 10, 2015)

Yea,

When I'm in a hotel with stairs, I typically run up and down stairs for my daily exercise in the evening. One day awhile back I found myself checking the battery backup lights. Sure nuff, several didn't work.

I just can't imagine going through building another house.

BS


----------

